# Ha, Ha, Ha! The Press Has Gone Insane! They Are Nuts!



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Is Mike Pence The New President?*

Vice President Mike Pence appears to be distancing himself from the president as Donald Trump's allies seemingly become further mired in the Russia investigation. Pence, who started a political action committee in May with the help of his former campaign chairman, Nick Ayers, on Tuesday released a statement that has *added to speculation that the former Indiana governor could be breaking away from Trump.*

As news emerged that Trump's son Donald Jr. had been promised damaging information on Hillary Clinton ahead of a meeting with Kremlin-linked Russian lawyer Natalia Veselnitskaya, Pence's press secretary, Marc Lotter, said in a statement shared on social media: "The vice president is working hard every day to advance the president's agenda."

https://www.yahoo.com/news/mike-pence-next-president-vice-182048207.html

{That is insane, the press has gone utterly bonkers, and I love it. There is no way that Pence has distanced himself, it is wishful thinking, by deluded individuals. The next 4 years are gonna be a hoot.}

PS: Who has speculated, what are their names? Because they need to be laughed out of the room.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

All part of the ongoing insanity by the lefty traitors. Best to ignore.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Here is an idiots summary of what the press is saying:

Press: VP Pence what is your reaction to the Donald Jr. meeting.

VP Pence: Uh, I don't know. I wasn't there so I don't really know much about it.

Headline: Pence distancing himself from the Trump admin. because it's all coming down!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

More false news, I don't believe a word, they are throwing whatever they can create against the wall to see what sticks. The media is partaking in treason.....So if I communicate with TG and voted for Trump, is that considered collusion, no offense TG......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was hoping TG and the family would stop by on their next visit to the states.

We could bake and compare Soviet chocolate chip cookies to US chocolate chip cookies.

Suppose CNN would find cooperation / collusion / partnering in crime in that??

I can see the headline now: "Local pastor and Soviets collude to destroy / change / modify long standing and well liked children's treat."

Sheesh...........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

New expose' at the Times coming soon. 
"Something Please Stick To The Wall"; by Hoo Flung Doo


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Should be the daily rumor mill and not the nightly news. Apparently the national inquiror has better factual journalism.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

And this Russian lawyer thing is falling apart.
It seems she's associated with the group that was responsible for the fake dossier, and she was closely associated with the obama admin.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> And this Russian lawyer thing is falling apart.
> It seems she's associated with the group that was responsible for the fake dossier, and she was closely associated with the obama admin.


So it's ok for the Obama administration to communicate with the Russians, but not the Trump administration,( Hippocrates)


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> And this Russian lawyer thing is falling apart.
> It seems she's associated with the group that was responsible for the fake dossier, and she was closely associated with the obama admin.


AND, . . . one of the talk shows had (think it was El Rushbo), . . . some pictures that she had, . . . showed the inside of John McCain's office back a year or so ago.

Now, . . . I'm wondering how that came about, . . . hmmmmm

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> AND, . . . one of the talk shows had (think it was El Rushbo), . . . some pictures that she had, . . . showed the inside of John McCain's office back a year or so ago.
> 
> Now, . . . I'm wondering how that came about, . . . hmmmmm
> 
> ...


Yes, John McCain... The self same guy that received the now debunked dossier on Trump.
I wonder who he really got it from? That Russian lawyer/obama operative?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am still trying to get it through my head that the press wants us to believe Russians wanted a conservative to be president. Wouldn't Putin want someone he is financially vested in? All the money the Clinton Foundation, Billy Clinton and John Podesta got from them, they are bought and PAID for.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The good news is kids don't have to search through the paper for the comic section anymore. It's right there on the front page!


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> The good news is kids don't have to search through the paper for the comic section anymore. It's right there on the front page!


Kids today think the comics are the news.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

This is an article I wrote today on my Collapse news blog: Resetus.us

*Jim's Rant For The Day. What Catherine Fitts Said.*

If you have not had the 40 minutes to listen to the Catherine Austin Fitts interview, be certain to do so.

But in the meantime, this is what she says.

1. The Cabal is making a major push to finish enslaving us. They intend to micro-chip us to control us completely. They do not care if we live or die.

2. Trump is not the final answer. He is just one man standing up to him while he is controlled by them at the same time. His main contributions are taking down the Main Street Media, attempting peace with Russia, averting war, exposing Climate Change as fraud, and exposing the pedophiles.

He must now go after the Clintons and company.
*
3. The Main Street News Media is focused on Russia collusion because that is all they can create to keep us focused from the real problems.*

4. The real problem is that the Cabal / Deep State has stolen about $40 Trillion from us and put us in utter devastation. We are losing our pensions and everything else we thought we had.

Our only way fo saving ourselves is to use the Constitution to get our $40T back and use that to rebuild our nation and destroy the Cabal in the process. She outlines how we should go about this task.

*See*: Catherine Austin Fitts: HOW TO SAVE OUR NATION & OUR LIVES BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Jim's Rant For The Day. The Big Announcement.*

For the life of me I could not figure out the recent Joe Scarborough announcement to become an independent. Did the Republican Party vote him off the island? Don't think so. His views were from someone never a Republican but in name only. So why the change?

First let's see how that announcement came about - on the Colbert show. Was he a regular visitor on that show? Don't think so. Yet it was there that he casually let it slip that he was jumping ship. Why didn't he just announce it on his own morning show?

The answer is obvious. He needed a bigger audience! And there is the answer as to why he is jumping ship - That Morning Joe is now under new management, so come on back and watch again. That was his message.

The Morning Joe Show is dying.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

"The Morning Joke"

Ratings.....the bane of all television.

Content doesn't matter as long as people watch. Sex and sensationalism sell, pure and simple.

Joe and Mika, like Jerry Springer, are addicted to the ratings as that translates to popularity/stardom.

Hell, I would posit, even their engagement/affair was carefully orchestrated for..................................ratings.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

jimcosta said:


> This is an article I wrote today on my Collapse news blog: Resetus.us
> 
> *Jim's Rant For The Day. What Catherine Fitts Said.*
> 
> ...


I think that you are right, and there is a "Something" in America, that wants to make slaves of us. Most of the time, it is difficult to pin down who and what that is; and it is very easy for demagogues to sow confusion. There are some of those here in St Petersburg, demagogues I mean. You would not believe some of the yard signs around here, when election time comes. There are dangerous people here, and they are not in the shadows anymore, they are out in the open. And they are seeking power over the populace.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wait, let me get this straight. The President's son met with the Russians because they said they had information about Hillary colluding with the Russians, but the investigation is about Trump colluding with the Russians???

Cue Twilight Zone theme music.


----------

